# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Yunan Zulmü Türk kızın çığlıkları

## ceydaaa

(Köprühisar 1920: Yunan subayı Dimitriu anlatıyor) Eve girdim, ölü bir Türk ihtiyarın cesedi üzerinden geçtim. İçerden sesler geliyordu. 10 kadar Yunan askeri bir Türk kızını eteklerini kaldırmışlar zorla dansettiriyorlardı. Bana, gel sen de mezeden tat dediler. Türkçe Ayıp dedim. Türk kızı yanıma koştu ayaklarıma kapanarak Beni kurtar dedi. Askerlere yalvardım, kadındır yapmayın dedim. Biri süngüsünü çıkarıp bana doğru yöneldi. Kaçmak zorunda kaldım. Kadının çığlıklarını unatamadım. Sabaha karşı Köprühisardaki bin kadar ev alevler içindeydi.

----------

